# 2010 America's Best Bowstrings Staff Positions



## ohiohunter02 (Mar 23, 2005)

pm sent....


----------



## Dead Center (Dec 24, 2006)

ohiohunter02 said:


> pm sent....


got your pm


----------



## shuttle1 (Aug 31, 2009)

I sent an email


----------



## archerpap (Apr 24, 2006)

Resume sent via email. Thanks, Bob Reedinger


----------



## akbowhunter (Jan 21, 2005)

mine is sent!! Im still planning on shooting the ones from last season, they are still in great shape afters thousands of shots!!! but maybe I need a new bow?????? with Americas Best on it!!!!!!

good luck everyone!!


----------



## FitaX10 (Aug 1, 2002)

Resume sent good luck to all!
Chris


----------



## watermedic23 (Aug 23, 2006)

Email sent

Chuck


----------



## Glenredhawk (May 24, 2007)

I hope to make it on your staff! Thanks for consideration! E-mail sent!


----------



## jfuller17 (Jan 28, 2007)

PM sent.:thumbs_up


----------



## MathewsC4girl (Sep 5, 2008)

E-mail Sent!


----------



## COARcher (May 22, 2006)

e-mail sent

Kurt


----------



## markcarlson (Jan 3, 2003)

E-MAIL sent thanks


----------



## Mule426 (Aug 13, 2009)

E-mail sent. 

Thank you for the opportunity!!!!


----------



## asa1485 (Jan 16, 2008)

Email sent. Will be resending though, computer acting up and not sure the first one made it. 

Make it or not. Thank you for the chance to be on the team. To all that do make it. Congrats in advance guys.


----------



## outback jack (Aug 12, 2006)

E-mail sent with resume. Thanks.:thumbs_up


----------



## bmbowman (Oct 6, 2007)

email sent thanks


----------



## NEVADAPRO (Jul 5, 2007)

I'm with Harry!! I'm still shooting the first two sets I received and they are in fantastic shape!! And I am getting a new bow!! So I'll need a set for my new Shadowcat!!

Guys, this is a great company to work with and shoot for!! They make fantastic strings and I can tell you, these were my first experiences with the 8125 string material (I had always shot 452x)(main string is 8125 and cables are 452x unless you specify otherwise). I had heard of stretching issues in different weather conditions from the 8125. I can tell you first hand, while at Redding this year, the weather was a bit different each day!! Fairly hot and dry the first day and Saturday started out warm and raining. But by the 3-4 target, it was COLD and raining! Then Sunday it was back to warm but with a little rain. My cam marks DID NOT MOVE!! There was no string stretch, not peep alignment issues...nothing!! And to this day, the same set of strings are perfect!! 

Thanks Jerry and all the guys and gals at ABB!!!:smile::smile:



akbowhunter said:


> mine is sent!! Im still planning on shooting the ones from last season, they are still in great shape afters thousands of shots!!! but maybe I need a new bow?????? with Americas Best on it!!!!!!
> 
> good luck everyone!!


----------



## steve hilliard (Jun 26, 2002)

great strings !!! I have had nothing but great experiences with them.


----------



## asa1485 (Jan 16, 2008)

All I use! Just figured since they were offering, I would try. Will still use them whether or not I make it.


----------



## pabowman (Jun 19, 2005)

*Email Sent*

Emailed a resume... now we wait!!! Good luck to all


----------



## outback jack (Aug 12, 2006)

asa1485 said:


> Will still use them whether or not I make it.


Same for me. I have tried a lot of different strings from a lot of different people and I like these the most not just because of the strings but the people like Jay and Jerry that I have talked with there that make it even better.


----------



## rooster4l (Oct 16, 2007)

*Great job*

PM sent!! thanks for the chance and hope to be doing bussiness with yall soon.


----------



## luckyy (Mar 17, 2009)

How much do you pay?? Just curious


----------



## txarcher1 (Aug 5, 2003)

*Pay?*

Good Luck with that one.


----------



## Dead Center (Dec 24, 2006)

luckyy said:


> How much do you pay?? Just curious


Do you have a resume?


----------



## cobo (Feb 5, 2003)

Resume sent in. Thanks for the opportunity and for providing a terrific product. Your serving ends are the best out there. Been using your strings on both hunting and target rigs with excellent results.


----------



## steve hilliard (Jun 26, 2002)

:smile:Tim, did you get my updated Resume ? hopefully Jerry wont kick me to the curb


----------



## bcar27522 (Apr 24, 2009)

PM sent.....


----------



## Swerve's CEO (Dec 11, 2007)

*Best Strings - Hands Down!!!*

I'm really excited for the upcoming indoor season. No wind, no rain. Should be awesome.

We have been shooting America's Best strings for over a year now and I can say we have had no problems with peep rotation or string stretch or any of the normal problems folks have with strings. The wall is solid as ever with these strings. 

I did however, leave my first string on my bow for way too long and.... welll..... my Cam is a little sharp where it breaks over and I cut my serving and it seperated a little ways. (nothing a lighter and a band-aid can't fix) I knew a few months ago that well over 5000-7000 shots had went through that string and I needed to change them out. Well, we had one outdoor tourney left so the new ones that are sitting here didn't get put on. :embara:

Anyway.... so even with the user error problem... no site mark changes took place, it's still holding up and I managed to place 2nd in the clay pigeon round (men and women combined) and 2nd in the Women's FS Division at the Big Sky. :shade:

God I love these strings... Thanks SO VERY MUCH to AMERICA'S BEST for making such a great string that is very dependable. 

I need to get a new set ordered for my new Shawdowcat that is on order... 

We e-mailed resumes as well... Thanks!!!!


----------



## nickster (Jun 30, 2007)

*bump*

guys these are some of the very best string i have ever shot , and great people to deal with as well :thumbs_up


----------



## pure havoc (Apr 21, 2003)

Dead Center said:


> Do you have a resume?



Are you guys taking a postion on field staff members? 
Thanks, 
Scott


----------



## Dead Center (Dec 24, 2006)

pure havoc said:


> Are you guys taking a postion on field staff members?
> Thanks,
> Scott


We take all resumes.


----------



## asa1485 (Jan 16, 2008)

night bump


----------



## 2000danger (Jan 25, 2009)

How long are you accepting resumes?


----------



## Dead Center (Dec 24, 2006)

We will be accepting resumes until at least until the 3rd or 4th week of December.


----------



## Swerve's CEO (Dec 11, 2007)

:teeth:


----------



## Swerve's CEO (Dec 11, 2007)

bump :teeth:


----------



## rstoltz (Jul 6, 2008)

*staff*

email sent, appreciate the oppertunity. Hope to hear back.


----------



## jhdeerjh (Sep 30, 2009)

*Thank you*

I sent my email. Hope you got it, looking forward to a reply!


----------



## jhdeerjh (Sep 30, 2009)

*I forgot*

I forgot to include my references, sorry!

John Heiney


----------



## Swerve's CEO (Dec 11, 2007)

Happy Thanksgiving all!!!


----------



## SHUEY (Jan 24, 2008)

PM and Email sent.


----------



## Frozen Tiger (Jul 5, 2005)

Ttt


----------



## HunterRidge (Oct 7, 2008)

email sent, thanks for the opportunity


----------



## pabowman (Jun 19, 2005)

*ttt*

:darkbeer:ttt... hope to hear from you soon


----------



## stickslingerdh (May 27, 2008)

*email*

email sent. I think the material you all use in your strings is the best there is. I would really like to have the opportunity to represent your company. Please pm me if u need anymore info. Thanks, David


----------



## NEVADAPRO (Jul 5, 2007)

Back to the top for the best strings in the business!!


----------



## smokem' (Dec 6, 2006)

E-Mail sent! great strings..would like the opportunity to work with your company!


----------



## watermedic23 (Aug 23, 2006)

Guys I have two 3D seasons on my Moneymaker and the strings look great. 

Also have had a set on my hunting bow for two years and still looking good.

This guys make great strings, I have them on a total of 6 bows now and wouldn't have anything else.

Chuck


----------



## Swerve's CEO (Dec 11, 2007)

ttt:wink:


----------



## steve hilliard (Jun 26, 2002)

My turn, lets bring this up


----------



## outback jack (Aug 12, 2006)

Anyone know when they will announce who was accepted?


----------



## Dead Center (Dec 24, 2006)

We have a lot of resumes and we are going through each one. This takes quite awhile and we are trying to get this done before the end of the year.


----------



## outback jack (Aug 12, 2006)

Ok thanks.:thumbs_up


----------



## timbawolf98 (Apr 6, 2003)

Email sent, thanks for the opportunity!


----------



## NEVADAPRO (Jul 5, 2007)

*Ttt*

Hope everyone had a Great Christmas!! 

Now have a safe and Happy New Year!!


----------



## Swerve's CEO (Dec 11, 2007)

Merry Christmas to everyone!!! Thanks so much for the opportunity to be a part of the best string company in the world!!!!


----------



## steve hilliard (Jun 26, 2002)

Swerve's CEO said:


> Merry Christmas to everyone!!! Thanks so much for the opportunity to be a part of the best string company in the world!!!!


Happy Holidays to you as well !!!! up for the day, list should be coming soon. Hang in there folks


----------



## hoffmank (Feb 25, 2007)

was just wondering about a time line on staff posting. thanks


----------



## 1BadBulldog (Jul 23, 2007)

just wondering if anyone has heard anything yet


----------



## RutCrazy (Jan 1, 2010)

*staff positions*

just wondering- like everyone else- if anybody hasheard anything? Great company and products.... so I Guess it's worth the wait, just nerve racking.
Hope to hear something soon.


----------



## steve hilliard (Jun 26, 2002)

soon i think , they have alot of resumes to go through and getting ready for the ATA and unveiling something new. they wanted to get with us by the New Year so we should hear very soon. Thanks for all your patience


----------



## Dead Center (Dec 24, 2006)

We have the staff picked. I will post as soon as I can. I know I have been a little slow at getting it finished, but I have a good reason. I also have another job and I am going to school full time. My day starts at 6:45am and I get back home at 1:00am. I am truely sorry for the delay and I will have it posted this weekend.


Thanks
Tim


----------



## asa1485 (Jan 16, 2008)

True suspense.:thumbs_up:tongue:


----------



## Dead Center (Dec 24, 2006)

They are posted. 
Congrats


----------

